# Deer sausage



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I process my own deer meat. It takes a little longer, but I enjoy it and it's cheaper. One thing I have always loved is deer sausage, but I have never made it myself. I would like to get some ideas for any type of deer sausage you might have made before. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/search.php?searchid=1469463


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Real easy... If you want to cheat, go to grocery outlet, in the seasoning isle, they have a bag of sausage seasoning, I do not remember the name but the package is yellow in color, it is fantastic. 
But, all you need is salt, black and red pepper (We like our sausage kinda spicey), garlic powder not garlic salt, and sage, (wild sage is best). Mix in with meat and BAM! You can add pork, your ratio as you may like, I add 25 percent usually. I have made some with zero pork came out great, deer sausage that has no fat... It may take you a few times to get the seasoning down, but that is half the fun... Good Luck!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Look for A.C. Legg seasoning. You can find it online if there isn't a store around you that sells it. They make it down the street from me, but you have to order a pallet to buy it direct. They have all sorts. Jerky, breakfast sausage, italian sausage, summer sausage, etc.


----------



## PKatherine (Feb 3, 2012)

That sure sound delicious! I will definitely record this nice recipe somewhere for myself! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I just finished my 1st deer, processing it myself.....Super easy, alot more meat then what I would have got from the processor......cost me about 10-12 bucks if you figure in bags and fat!!! I only did burger and cube steak. When I set up my new cleaning shed this year, I will have all the tools to do it myself and will venture in the deer sausage too!!!!


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.bowhunting.net/susieq/sausage.htm

http://www.lets-make-sausage.com/venison-sausage.html


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

Real easy... If you want to cheat, go to grocery outlet, in the seasoning isle, they have a bag of sausage seasoning, I do not remember the name but the package is yellow in color, it is fantastic. 
iT SOUNDS LIKE THE "old plantation" BRAND. You can buy it at several stores like Piggly-Wiggly. Thats where I bought mine. But try a little first. Some people dont like it, they prefer more or less sage, and red pepper. Also you will need to buy enough pork to mix with the venision. somewhere between 20% and 40%. depends on if you want it for the grille, or pan frying. We are still experimenting also. Last. If you want to get sheep casings they are hard to find and EXPENSIVE. Try Monroe sausage co. in Beatrice Al.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Old Plantation Seasoning and the yellow bag is A.C. Legg.


----------

